# [solved] Kernel upgrade gone wrong

## a_smartboy8

Hi. I recently upgraded the kernel and it went wrong. the message i am getting is 

```

rivarb_pan_display START

rivarb_pan_display END 

```

My Grub configuration is 

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default saved

timeout 10

fallback 1 2

#kernel which was compiled manually

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r2 SATA-RAID fbcon 

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/md0 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

savedefault fallback

#Kernel compiled using genkernel

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r2 Genkernel Version

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md0 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

savedefault fallback

#Old working kernel

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r14 SATA-RAID fbcon

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r14 root=/dev/md0 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

savedefault 

```

For the first two boot options i am getting the message given in the beginning of this post. The third kernel is my working kernel (old one)

The whole problem is also listed in this post too  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3752424.html#3752424Last edited by a_smartboy8 on Thu Dec 14, 2006 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## a_smartboy8

I changed the configuration as given here but still the kernel is not starting up

http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-powerpc@lists.debian.org/msg53483.html

<--------This is what is given there ---->

```

The steps that I have followed are: 

     1. Select the option of your operating system of the grub menu. 

        

     2. Press 'e' to edit the commands before booting 

        

     3. Go to the linea that begins with the word kernel 

        

     4. Press 'e' to edit the selected command in the boot sequence 

        

     5. Insert vga=791 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr, at the end of the line.

        

     6. Press 'b' to boot. 

        

If those options for vga = and video = parameter does not work, test

other: 

vga = ask 

vga = normal 

vga=0x318 

video=vesafb:mttr,ywrap,

```

----------

## Dan

```

cd /usr/src/

cp kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r14/.config  linux/.config

cd linux

make menuconfig

mount /boot

make && make modules modules_install install

```

reboot to the kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 kernel

I wouldnt use the vga statement and the video statement together..

video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@70

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/
> ...

 

dcoats,

If the platform is amd64, you HAVE TO use vga statement in addition to the video. Handbook says it like that.

----------

## Dan

If you are using the nvidia-driver remove rivafb from the kernel... edit:( dont build your bzimage with rivafb)

and you should not get that message.

you can also set video=rivafb:off

I have also disabled CONFIG_RIVAFB_DEBUG in my kernel configuration and rebuild to stop it.

But the fact is that you dont need rivafb to have a framebuffer bootsplash.Last edited by Dan on Fri Dec 01, 2006 2:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## a_smartboy8

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dcoats,
> 
> If the platform is amd64, you HAVE TO use vga statement in addition to the video. Handbook says it like that.

 

Yes you are right. I am using AMD 64 Opteron processor

I found out that the crash was happening with the consolefont service. During booting up when i disabled the consolefonts service, it booted up to the new kernel without any problems. Any idea why this is happening?

----------

## a_smartboy8

Now i am removing the riva_fb from my kernel configuration & rebuilding it Since my graphics card is Nvidia

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *a_smartboy8 wrote:*   

> Now i am removing the riva_fb from my kernel configuration & rebuilding it Since my graphics card is Nvidia

 

I think we have a bit confusion here.

-Riva is the name of a series of chips that were produced by nvidia.

-rivafb is for pre-TNT cards (nvidia riva cards)

-unless you have one of those old cards, which I really doubt, you want nvidiafb instead.

-with nvidiafb you get an accelerated framebuffer, but keep in mind that it conflicts with nvidia drivers on X. In this case use vesafb driver.

-keep in mind that if you work in X-window environment all the time, you don't need kernel support for framebuffer devices at all.

----------

## a_smartboy8

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think we have a bit confusion here.
> 
> -Riva is the name of a series of chips that were produced by nvidia.
> ...

 

Thanks  for your comment Bluebyte84

My VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

I was trying to use the following configuration in .config  (in /usr/src/linux) and recompile the kernel using those settings

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

```

Normally i use the console rather than x windows.

Am i doing right here  ???

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *a_smartboy8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
> ...

 

Only enable either of them, not both.

So if FB_VESA stuff is y, comment out NVIDIA and vice versa.

-With NVIDIA, you get accelerated framebuffer support but possible problem when you try to fire up X and if you have nvidia binary drivers installed.

-With VESA, you get a framebuffer without the above problem; X will work fine but you will get an unaccelerated fb.

----------

## a_smartboy8

Thanks bLUEbYTE84. That solved the problem

----------

